# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si te mesoj IT

## dua te mesoj IT

pershendetje .. jam nje student per inxhinieri informatike .
Lexoj shum per nformatiken dhe sa me shum qe lexoj aq me shum kuptoj sa pak di ,, Eshte shum fush e gjer dhe zhvillohet cdo dit e me shum ,,, 
nje kerkes kisha ne lidheje me informatiken .. 
qe te behem nje IT i afte ne te ardhmen ,, jam me shum per network sesa per programim dhe do doja nje sugjerim cfar rruge te ndjek .. aktualisht po bej nje kurs per administrim rrjetash , doja te dija cfar kurse, specializime apo ku te perqendrohem per tu ber i afte ne kete fush ,.. Cisco eshte disi niveli me i lart per nje nivel mesatar por sa te arrij deri atje cfar duhet te bej tjeter gjat studimeve ,,, cfar do me duhet per te ardhmen .???
faleminderit

----------


## SERAFIMI

Do te sygjeroja te ndjekesh sa me shume tutoriale dhe te lexosh me shume per php dhe html

Suksese

----------


## AC-

mso c dhe c++ gjuhet qe vlejn ma shum per programim softwaresh dmth nese je aq i shkathet sa te besh ndonje loj me fame nderkombtare

----------

